
Zettelkasten – Notes on taking notes - koolba
https://github.com/alefore/weblog/blob/master/zettelkasten.md
======
koolba
This was submitted last month by another HN commenter and I came across it
again in a comment. The attention to detail, linkages and dynamic charting
possibilities are incredible.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23002368](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23002368)

